# Canon mx870 error 6c10



## philsoma (Apr 14, 2011)

How do I resolve this error? Is there a way to reset the printer to factory default?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi philsoma welcome to tsf,

try some of these solutions here, if none of those work then it might be time to send in for service but that probably will cost more than getting a new printer.and if you are under warranty i would have it fix under the warraanty.
Pixma mx870 printer error getting 6C10 error on pixma mx870...


----------

